# Origami recipe



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a recipe for using the Origami with more than 15gms of coffee, using either V60 or Kalita filter papers? I have recipes for 15gms that don't scale up particularly well. Thank you in anticipation of further pour over coffee pleasure.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for using the Origami with more than 15gms of coffee, using either V60 or Kalita filter papers? I have recipes for 15gms that don't scale up particularly well. Thank you in anticipation of further pour over coffee pleasure.


 I don't have an Origami, but for V60 & Kalita Wave, you generally need a faster pour rate as brews get bigger, to prevent over-extraction. How big are you wanting to go & what is your current method?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks @MWJB- only up to about 24-30 gms. My current method (from Homeground Coffee) is 15 gms, add 45gms of water, wait 30 seconds, add another 100 gms, then at 60 seconds add another 85gms (this pour just in the centre) taking it to 230gms. I have tried recipes from Kurusu (quick - 1'30" and it's all over) and April (a 3 minute pour) with Kalita papers but on balance I prefer the Homeground recipe.

For Kalita, having tried Origin's and Horsham's recipes, I use the George Howell recipe that featured in a comparison of recipes on the Prima Coffee site. That uses 25-28gms of coffee and 390 gms of water.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks @MWJB- only up to about 24-30 gms. My current method (from Homeground Coffee) is 15 gms, add 45gms of water, wait 30 seconds, add another 100 gms, then at 60 seconds add another 85gms (this pour just in the centre) taking it to 230gms. I have tried recipes from Kurusu (quick - 1'30" and it's all over) and April (a 3 minute pour) with Kalita papers but on balance I prefer the Homeground recipe.
> 
> For Kalita, having tried Origin's and Horsham's recipes, I use the George Howell recipe that featured in a comparison of recipes on the Prima Coffee site. That uses 25-28gms of coffee and 390 gms of water.


 Do these (Homeground & Howell) use the same grind size? Howell's V60 02 method & Kalita Wave 185 are the same.

It seems your pouring your 15g brews faster than larger brews, which is counter-intuative.

I'd aim to use the same grind size for all the brewers & pour the smaller brews more slowly.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you...I don't think Homeground specified a grind size, Howell's is based on a Baratza Encore and a 14/40 grind, whatever that means. I use a hand grinder (Lido 2) and for the last year or so have keep the setting the same for brew methods as you suggest but with some variation for beans.

The Homeground recipe generally finishes dripping around the 2' mark. It sounds that you're suggesting I need to experiment with maybe grinding a bit finer and slowing it down and making a note of times.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> The Homeground recipe generally finishes dripping around the 2' mark. It sounds that you're suggesting I need to experiment with maybe grinding a bit finer and slowing it down and making a note of times.


 I'd slow down the pour with the smaller brew, not the drain time.

E.g. the Howell 25g dose methods are 65g every 30s (each pour taking 15s)...or, an average pour of 2.2g/s (65g/30s as there'll still be percolation in the 15s gaps).

So for a 15g brew, same grind, try 25g every 20s (each pour taking 10s) 225g total water, or 33g every 20s & 233g total? If you wanted to stick to the same total water, just pour 5ml extra at last pour in the first scenario, or 3g less on the last pour in the second.

"14/40" is probably 14th mark out of 40 settings total on that grinder, I believe the Howell methods were based on a 600um average grind size, which sounds ball-park.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, again, Mike, very helpful, as ever. I'll slow down the pour time as you suggest and I'll try the 15g recipe.

So far as you know, should the Howell method be modified for an Origami? I have tried it a couple of times but haven't been that convinced, which has led me to think that it might need modifying (which ultimately I could do myself by experimenting).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks, again, Mike, very helpful, as ever. I'll slow down the pour time as you suggest and I'll try the 15g recipe.
> 
> So far as you know, should the Howell method be modified for an Origami? I have tried it a couple of times but haven't been that convinced, which has led me to think that it might need modifying (which ultimately I could do myself by experimenting).


 I don't have an origami, but I find it hard to believe it does anything unusual. I'd stick to a pour rate of about 1.5g/s (coarser grind) to 2.5g/s (finer grind range)for a 25g dose (I generally brew about 26-27g:400g). If the brews are under tangy, break up the pours into smaller pulses, if they are powdery/silty/flat acidity/bitter, then use smaller pulses. As the brew progresses, you may get standing liquid at the start, or during a pulse, just pour down the middle when this happens (spirals for early pours & start of pours where there is no liquid over the bed).

So a few pulses could be 4 pulses of 100g, every 40s, each pour taking about 20s. 5 pulses of 80g every 40s would extract a little more. If under maybe try 67g x7 pulses (sounds a funny number, but pulses are surprisingly intuitive at 67, 134, 200, 267, 334, 400g). If still under try bloom 40g, then 6 pulses of 60g every 40s. Of course, don't rule out a grind tweak to fine tune, in case the next pour regime has too much/little effect.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

That's brilliant - thank you... a great guide and stimulus for experimenting.


----------

